# Southwester American breakfast



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If you goggle Southwester American Foods the first thing that will probably pup out will a pot of chili, corn bread or tortillas well I try to teach my family a thing or two about food and healthy eating, today for breakfast was a bowl of chili sausages and eggs on top with a pot of hot coffee, didn’t have corn bread or tortillas but they got the picture, had enough to canned a quart jar for another day, I will probably make a one pot bread today in my cast iron skillet since I have to cook my cured Canadian bacon ham later.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

s449247 said:


> *michael kors handbags* *coach outlet store online* *hollister clothing store* *www.louisvuitton.com* *marc jacobs* *ugg australia* *louis vuitton* *louis vuitton* *gucci shoes* *michael kors outlet* *rayban sunglasses* *ugg boots on sale* *michael kors outlet online* *jordan shoes* *michael kors outlet online* *black friday sale* *cheap jerseys* *michael kors outlet* *cyber monday deals* *canada goose* *ferragamo* *cheap nfl jerseys* *canada goose jackets* *coach factory outlet* *cyber monday 2014* *cyber monday deals* *abercrombie* *michael kors uk* *mulberry* *louis vuitton outlet online* *www.louisvuitton.com* *abercrombie outlet* *coach outlet* *coach outlet store online* *guess outlet* *louis vuitton outlet* *burberry handbags* *cheap ***** *celine outlet* *louis vuitton handbags* *abercrombie & fitch* *moncler jackets* *christian louboutin outlet* ***** on sale* *louis vuitton handbags* *gucci outlet* *dolce gabbana* *chi flat iron* *ghd hair strighteners* *michael kors outlet online* *insanity workout* *michael kors* *coach factory outlet online* *coach factory outlet* *givenchy* *cheap jerseys* *louis vuitton outlet* *cheap jordans* *toms shoes* *louis vuitton outlet* *michael kors outlet* *canada goose* *ugg australia* *hogan shoes* *ralph lauren outlet* *christian louboutin* *cyber monday 2014* *coach factory* *michael kors handbags* *burberry outlet* *cheap nfl jerseys* *louis vuitton handbags* *belstaff jackets* *canada goose outlet* *gucci outlet* *coach outlet* *kors outlet* *prada outlet* *black friday sales* *marc jacobs* *michael kors outlet* *oakley sunglass* *supra shoes* *michael kors* *michael kors outlet online sale* *louis vuitton outlet stores* *dior handbags* *oakley sunglasses* *kors outlet* *louis vuitton handbags* *hermes birkin* *louis vuitton* *coach factory outlet* *fitflop shoes* *louis vuitton* *ugg boots* *chirstian louboutin shoes* *black friday sale* *michael kors outlet* *coach outlet store online* *bottega veneta outlet* *louis vuitton outlet* ***** outlet stores* *true religion* *coach outlet* *p90x workouts* *the north face outlet* *louis vuitton outlet* *louis vuitton* *coach factory* *montblanc pens* *the north face* *fitflops outlet* *ugg outlet* *coach factory store online* *ralph lauren outlet* *louis vuitton outlet* *louis vuitton* *moncler outlet* *coach outlet* *tory burch outlet* *ugg slippers* *coach outlet store online* *tory burch outlet* *alexander wang* *rayban sunglasses outlet* *toms shoes* *hollister clothing* *hollister clothing* *kate spade outlet* *timberland boots* *christian louboutin outlet* *louis vuitton black friday 2014* *louis vuitton* *coach outlet* *true religion jeans* *oakley sunglass* *canada goose jackets* *fitflops* *burberry bags* *burberry outlet* *true religion outlet* *cyber monday deals* *christian louboutin* *coach outlet stores* *michael kors handbags* *louis vuitton outlet* *the north face* *kate spade* *ugg boots sale* *true religion* *ugg australia* *michael kors uk* *rayban sunglass* *jimmy choo outlet* *michael kors* *michael kors* *michael kors outlet* *louis vuitton outlet stores* *burberry outlet* *michael kors handbags* *ugg boots* *juicy couture* *coach factory outlet* *north face outlet* *michael kors* *ugg outlet* *cheap louis vuitton handbags* *ugg boots sale* *coach outlet* *abercrombie fitch* ***** outlet* *louis vuitton* *versace outlet* *chanel bags* *michael kors outlet online* *lululemon* *canada goose jackets* *ugg boots* *hermes belts* *north face black friday 2014* *burberry outlet* *chanel handbags* *coach outlet store online* *oakley sunglasses* *louis vuitton* *fendi outlet* *louis vuitton handbags* *north face outlet* *michael kors outlet online* *louis vuitton handbags* *burberry scarf* *michael kors outlet online sale* *louis vuitton handbags* *coach factory outlet* *celine outlet* *rayban sunglasses* *moncler jackets*


What in the world is this???


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

s44 must be really hungry *-*

There are few things as fine as a cast iron skillet of cornbread 

The first bread I ever learned to make were tortillas.


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I cooked a pan or corn bread in my 10 Inch deep skillet Saturday, along with a pot of chili for deer season. Both are about gone.

SouthWestern Breakfast?

How about cooking some sausage, and draining the grease. Scramble some eggs, now add a can of Rotel and the cooked Sausage back to the skillet when the eggs are done. 

Bob


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Jewel said:


> s44 must be really hungry *-*
> 
> There are few things as fine as a cast iron skillet of cornbread
> 
> The first bread I ever learned to make were tortillas.


I thought you were from the Ozarks? :scratch


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> What in the world is this???


Did we have a spammer member for a minute who is now gone?


----------

